# Something to Look forward to...



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## troy (Dec 4, 2016)

The special mottled leaf alba sanderianum?


----------



## abax (Dec 4, 2016)

Beautiful leaves to look at in the meantime.


----------

